# Single Point Threading Inside 7/16 Diameter at 40 tpi



## Logan Novice (May 8, 2021)

Tight space to turn an inside thread with no tool in my bag to handle the task.  1/4 inch blank and all the patience I could muster.
Time consuming but rewarding the grind this little baby.
OK, now I can open up that beer.


----------



## FOMOGO (May 8, 2021)

Got the welding and fab portion of my shop mostly done. Should be moving all my welding equipment in this week, as I have metal work coming up on the staircase, jib cranes, and overhead storage shelves. Scored a decent door from a friend and rehabbed it, and an old door jam I had laying around. Mike


----------

